# back4more's mini tin - Alumacraft 1232 w/ 5 hp Nissan



## back4more (Apr 16, 2011)

here is my mini tin. 2011 Alumacraft 1232, 2011 Continental trailer, and a 2000 5 horse 4 stroke Nissan. back in February I bought the 1232 and a 40lb Minn Kota. I would put the 1232 in the back of the truck and hit the small creeks. my daughter didnt like the trolling motor speed so I gave in and bought the 5 horse. after loading and unloading the 1232 and motor a few times I decided a trailer was absolutely necessary. so now Ive got a trailer and thinking sure wouldnt hurt to add seats and a fishfinder now that Im not loading it in and out of the truck bead. geez, just another money pit.


----------



## Brine (Apr 17, 2011)

haha.....

No turning back now. Time for a bimini to beat the FL sun. 

Sounds like a good investment in the motor and trailer. Anytime spent on the water with your kids is worth it!


----------



## gator1gear (Apr 17, 2011)

I LOVE your setup!!!


----------



## back4more (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks gator!

Brine, right on about the time with the littlin. Im taking somewhere friday or saturday. I just wish she could stand to fish for more than 10 minutes :lol: . BTW, got any extra biminis laying around? 8)


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice boat, looks clean.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a great little fishing machine.


----------



## bean210 (Apr 18, 2011)

nice setup
just curious, will the boat plane with the 5hp? I am considering a 14' jon, but may go with a 12'. the idea of using a small outboard sounds good with $4 gas. a 4 stroke sounds even better. 2-cycle oil isn't cheap. I just filled up my 6 gal tank and it was $29 :shock:


----------



## Brine (Apr 18, 2011)

back4more said:


> thanks gator!
> 
> Brine, right on about the time with the littlin. Im taking somewhere friday or saturday. I just wish she could stand to fish for more than 10 minutes :lol: . BTW, got any extra biminis laying around? 8)



lol.... No, but someone on here made one out of PVC and a tarp. I'm pretty sure it was a v-hull. Blue and grey maybe. :-k 

I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## jcollinsia (Apr 19, 2011)

It's looking good back4more! Do you cover that cubby-hole in the front where you have the life jackets? One more thing...that battery inside the rear bench storage, is that just a small battery to run your troller or for other accessories? I like the compact size of it. If it has much power to it I might grab a couple for my tin!


----------



## back4more (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks for the compliments guys !

bean, it'll plane

jcollins, no need to cover the storage area where you see the life jackets, everything stays in there fine. that battery is just a small 12v and is only used for my fish finder. I dont have a trolling motor, thats my little 5 horse  :LOL2:


----------



## Wld Fowl (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I'm going to try your idea for the storage box. Do have the seats on make it more tippy?
Ryan


----------



## back4more (Apr 22, 2011)

seats did not make it tippy.

Im afraid I have horrible news  . today I was involved in an accident. I was turning and a guy ran a red light and slammed into my truck and boat & trailer. at least my daughter and I were able to enjoy a fishing trip this morning before the terrible loss.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 22, 2011)

Man, that hurts just to look at it. Glad you guys are OK.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Apr 23, 2011)

Man that is just terrible. Do you have insurance?


----------

